# Cornhole Boards Question?



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Long story short. Having a cookout tomorrow and people a few days ago requested cornhole boards so I built a pair. My plans where to have a white 1.5" border around the edge and hole and the rest a red color. I do not have enough time to let it even come close to drying enough so I can tape over it to apply the red for clean lines so here is my dilemma. I already have three coats of exterior paint/primer applied (sloppily because I planned on going over it with tape/red paint), so here is my dilemma, should I...........

Free hand it and get a close enough paint job and have ?enough? 16 hours at most to let the polycrylic cure and play on the board tomorrow?

Or paint the entire top white and hope the semigloss holds up and just paint over it at a later time and apply the polycrylic and do it how I want the correct way?

edit: Third option is to wing it and get it close enough free hand without tape and not poly it and just clean it up after the party and touch it up with paint and then do the lines correctly then poly it. 

I have only ever played cornhole once a long time ago and I have no clue how well the bags will slide on a few coats of semigloss latex paint with no sanded poly coat over it. If anyone has experience in playing cornhole please let me know.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Tell them it is ok to bring their boards and quit worrying about it.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

I like the answer, simple and to the point but they don't have boards of their own or else I wouldn't be worrying about it at all nor would I be building any. The only people we know who have them are using them this weekend. We'd normally play horseshoes but with the amount of kids running around and the lack of space in my yard I don't feel its safe enough to be pitching horse shoes. Not to mention half the people that play have a hard enough time getting it in the pit let alone getting a ringer.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Ringer? Ringer, ain't that that button by the front door? I was never an good any good at horseshoes. Liked to watch and join in on the joking around but could not get the hang of it. I was pretty good at pitching pennies to the line.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

I've never pitched pennies. Seems like a nice, simple, cheap game I could get into. 

If anyone reads this I did run into something I didn't expect. I put my first coat of red paint on and waited awhile when I went back I noticed a bubble. I figured it was the paint but on closer inspection, there is a tiny knot on the sanded birch I used and moisture from the paint bubbled up the veneer on plywood itself a tad smaller than dime size. If it were drywall I would just cut it out and slide in some mud. Can you do the same with wood glue? I know a good craftsman never blames his tools or supplies but I'm not there yet so I'm blaming the plywood. 

I think next time I'll just join actual boards and skip the whole low quality plywood nonsense. Did I mention I despise painting? At this point I think I'd rather step away and mow the lawn before I throw a hissy fit that would make a 3 year old proud.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Do I understand correctly, you want a 1 1/2" wide white border around each hole? I would cut out a round stencil the correct diameter from some cardboard or something similar and use that as a stencil to spray the borders. Just center the stencil over the hole and hit it with some white spray paint. Newspaper and tape can protect the areas that aren't being painted at the moment.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

quit fretting...
build and paint....
there are many fast drying paints out there...


----------

